# Ag Census



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to a mailbox near you....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...mers_mailboxes/


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Directly from the mail box and into the trash without opening!
The less our government knows about our personal and business lives the better off we will all be.


----------

